# Breedng fish in kiddie pools outdoors



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

OK, I'm sure some people have tried this and I would like feedback and any vital information you may have. Using different pools, I plan on doing Endlers, Jack Dempseys, Least Killies, Marble crayfish and corys.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Steps for breeding endlers and least killies:
Add water


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Amen to kehys reply. My guppies breed the minute they see each other lol


----------



## rayray74 (Mar 19, 2013)

interesting. I have seen people use rubber maid tubs too. the hang on back filters work great for that.


----------

